# Trials and Tests?



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Okay, field trial and hunt test season is upon us. I'm getting a bit antsy to run something, even though the amount of time my dogs have been in the water has been somewhat limited ... okay, pretty much non-existent. But heck, nobody has had as much water work as they are used to having had by this time of year, so "put me in coach, I'm ready to play!"

QUESTIONS:
* Who chose 2014 as their inauguration year to run hunt tests?
* Who chose 2014 as their inauguration year to run field trials?
* If you've already run this year, what did you think about it?

For those of you who have run trials or tests in prior years, are you seeing anything new from a test perspective? [Sometimes a new concept pops up at a Master National, or a Grand, or the National Am, or the National (Open), and it spreads to the weekend events like wildfire.] The only thing that I've heard about the few trials so far this year in my region is that tight tests seem to be the norm.

FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not really an answer to your question, but I think the advent of limited entries in Master is going to really hurt us.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For those of you who have run trials or tests in prior years, are you seeing anything new from a test perspective? [Sometimes a new concept pops up at a Master National, or a Grand, or the National Am, or the National (Open), and it spreads to the weekend events like wildfire.] The only thing that I've heard about the few trials so far this year in my region is that tight tests seem to be the norm.
> 
> FTGoldens


From a hunt test perspective, yes, tight is the norm, lots of tight outside converging marks with a long middle mark, and some in line marks. Poison birds on water is not uncommon, although that is not new. I saw several keyhole blinds through treelines where you could easily lose the dog, sometimes with a flyer gun station down the treeline 
Another trend I noticed was tight water entries where handlers were told to 'handle if needed, but get your dog in the water'. This put handlers who already had a handle on another series between a rock and a hard place if they had a dog that liked to cheat.
I ran some nice, very challenging tests, and am looking forward to more this year if the snow ever melts.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I've run one MH test and one qual so too few to see a trend. Weather was delightful 

I am in strong dislike of the limited master entries. I got shut out of my own club's test!!! (And yes I still showed up to work one day, despite a 2 hr drive each way.) 
I think they should scrap that, and instead, AKC should allow some wiggle room on the 60 dog limit per flight, and there should be a strong monetary benefit to enter early on EE (i.e. $75 if you enter sooner than 2 weeks before closing, $100 if you enter within 2 weeks closing).


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> I am in strong dislike of the limited master entries. I got shut out of my own club's test!!! (And yes I still showed up to work one day, despite a 2 hr drive each way.)
> I think they should scrap that, and instead, AKC should allow some wiggle room on the 60 dog limit per flight, and there should be a strong monetary benefit to enter early on EE (i.e. $75 if you enter sooner than 2 weeks before closing, $100 if you enter within 2 weeks closing).


Agreed, last summer I had to check EE several times a day to get into tests. That was ridiculous. I am not sure what the solution is, there were several good ones on RTF. 
Even the non-MN clubs filled fast. In this area we don't even have the pro's that enter 30 dogs but they still fill immediately.

I see huge logistics problems for those clubs that do have have one or two people running the bulk of the dogs. You could waste a whole lot of time with by-dogs if they are also running at another stake and can't run their dogs in between everyone else. Or the judges would be forced to put an honor in the first series and require them to be there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Golden Retriever Club of IL's test May 3-4 is not a limited entry. They are a MN club. If anyone is interested!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Master National event has become the tail wagging the dog. The National Amatuer or National Open have found a way to only bring the best dogs to their national event each year. The Master National needs to do the same or it's going to rapidly lose support.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This year we will be running our first AKC hunt tests. I'm hoping that Lucy handles well enough to attempt senior hunt runs. Cross my fingers that she doesn't go into heat. Might run Reilly in junior hunt. Considering running Lucy in a derby field trial before she ages out. We're hoping for another nice Alaska summer weather pattern like last year. We don't have our first AKC hunt tests in the area until July, so we've got time to train. In the meantime we'll run NAHRA hunt tests. NAHRA is going to have their nationals here in June, I'm volunteering and hoping to see some great dogs run.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have had my newest Golden training with a pro over the last year. She is in Texas, with our pro, since January. Even in Texas the weather and water temps have not been good for training, but better then the Midwest by far. 

If she is ready I hope to run her in AKC, SH tests and UKC Seasoned hunt tests....but I will not really know if she is ready for a few weeks...I know she is close.

I have run tests before with my other dogs, but it has been a few years...so I am watching this post to see what is new....I know they always throw new stuff at you especially in Iowa....MO and AR....not so bad....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

my daughter is running our youngest dog in their first tests this weekend!!! I'm so excited and proud of them! I can't wait!
This is the start of a busy spring, it should be fun!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We're a long way from even starting to train outdoors. There is still 32 inches of ice on the ponds and feet of snow in the fields. We'll be lucky to have soft water by mid-May.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> We're a long way from even starting to train outdoors. There is still 32 inches of ice on the ponds and feet of snow in the fields. We'll be lucky to have soft water by mid-May.


Rorem goes south early and stays late. That's a good explanation of why! He's from International Falls.

EvanG


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Life has been too crazy to train lately and it will be least another week before we can get out there again. 
My Pro left in Feb. to train south but I have strict instructions to stay on the plan and don't worry about the crazy stuff that could be thrown at us in Master. I'm told if we have solid basics we will get though it.
The one thing that I have been told to add was teaching her that blind maybe placed by a gunner in front of a holding blind that a mark came out of. They saw it 25% of the time in Master last year. I ran it with her a couple of weeks ago and she had no idea that the bumper could be placed in front of a holding blind. She did take really nice tight lines left and right of the holding blind, repeatedly.  
I had to walk up to get control and she finally got it. I wish I would have used a bird instead of a bumper to help her out a bit.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> my daughter is running our youngest dog in their first tests this weekend!!! I'm so excited and proud of them! I can't wait!
> This is the start of a busy spring, it should be fun!


Now THAT's exciting!!!

It will be fun, no doubt about that ... maybe a little bit of nervousness thrown in to keep it entertaining. I have to say that I've run trials for a bunch of years, puppy stakes to nationals, and I still get just a little case of butterflies every time that I step to the line, whether I'm running a youngster in the first series of a Derby or running a big dog in the last series of an Open. There's just something about it that's special. I know that I have to do my part on the line, just as my dog has to do its part in the field ... it is a team sport. I try my darnedest to uphold my end of the deal ... sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. (But even if I don't, my dog NEVER holds it against me.)

I have my first trial of the season next weekend ... and there's a whole lot of training to do this weekend. I'll be looking for confirmation that my dogs strengths are still in place, and seeing if I can strengthen their weaknesses ... they all have weaknesses.

Let us know how your daughter likes the test! Fingers are crossed for their success!

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you! My daughter just turned 15 and the our youngest dog isn't young in age (17 mod) but in abilities. We NEVER thought we'd get that dog to do anything because she is so stubborn but my daughter just kept on her every day after school and at 530 in the morning before school. Me and the pro had thrown in the towel. So this is all my daughter's accomplishments here! I'm so excited for her I'm nervous but my daughter feels confident! WE will see!!!






FTGoldens said:


> Now THAT's exciting!!!
> 
> It will be fun, no doubt about that ... maybe a little bit of nervousness thrown in to keep it entertaining. I have to say that I've run trials for a bunch of years, puppy stakes to nationals, and I still get just a little case of butterflies every time that I step to the line, whether I'm running a youngster in the first series of a Derby or running a big dog in the last series of an Open. There's just something about it that's special. I know that I have to do my part on the line, just as my dog has to do its part in the field ... it is a team sport. I try my darnedest to uphold my end of the deal ... sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. (But even if I don't, my dog NEVER holds it against me.)
> 
> ...


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> We don't have our first AKC hunt tests in the area until July, so we've got time to train. In the meantime we'll run NAHRA hunt tests. NAHRA is going to have their nationals here in June, I'm volunteering and hoping to see some great dogs run.


NAHRA is a lot of fun. Bring your waders, you will run out of boats, and dogs will be sitting on hunting stands in the water. They area ton of fun. I also like the trailing and quartering. 
Around here they seem to have smaller entries so they have the time to incorporate a lot more details into the test. 
The dogs love it, I wish there were more around me, I only get to run 2 or 3 a year.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Thank you! My daughter just turned 15 and the our youngest dog isn't young in age (17 mod) but in abilities. We NEVER thought we'd get that dog to do anything because she is so stubborn but my daughter just kept on her every day after school and at 530 in the morning before school. Me and the pro had thrown in the towel. So this is all my daughter's accomplishments here! I'm so excited for her I'm nervous but my daughter feels confident! WE will see!!!


How exciting. Best of Luck to everyone!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

NAHRA is only 2 or 3 a year here, but they normally also do 2 picnic tests. Everyone shows up for their picnic tests even all the field trial people. Everyone wants to get their dog at an event that has some excitement and fresh birds. Then of course someone will wear a white coat and it stands out against all the camo. This year we'll have open water for our picnic tests. Last year we were frozen solid and the picnics were land only. I'm looking forward to trying out the trailing and quartering tests. NAHRA is very popular here. I've never run AKC hunt tests, so that will be interesting on how they are different.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> We're a long way from even starting to train outdoors. There is still 32 inches of ice on the ponds and feet of snow in the fields. We'll be lucky to have soft water by mid-May.


 
^ What he said ^


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am hoping to run our first test this year. :crossfing


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Warning on Hunt Tests and Field Trials*

Be very careful as these activities, with Golden's can become very addictive!:doh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I'm worried. We may not have any hunt tests near enough for me to play this year. We've lost the grounds that held MANY tests a year. It was an hour from home. Im not sure what's going to happen to the clubs whose tests were held there. 

I ran 2 SH tests last summer. Because of my dogs and my experience levels I'm not sure I can afford to travel. My dog is awesome she gets this game, I feel like a toad sometimes trying to handle her. She does scare the heebie jeebies out of me she is so pumped and electric. I am not sure we are ready to run 2 days I worry she will decide she can do better without me. I don't want that to happen. We just did one test a weekend last year. She was awesome!!! But I had to be on my game. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did you check for AKC tests in your area on Entry Express website and United Kennel Club's website for HRC hunt tests in your area?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> Did you check for AKC tests in your area on Entry Express website and United Kennel Club's website for HRC hunt tests in your area?



Our HRC club will host a test in June, and we have agreed to allow another local club to use our grounds for their test. So there will be at least a couple local HRC. HRC with the exception of the club we are allowing to use our grounds (our club has sole source permission) are not affected by losing this facility. AKC tests are greatly effected. The clubs are scrambling to find adequate land. Our HRC club grounds would be too small for AKC. 

One club used to have one test a year at another location. I understand it's private property. They may be able to have one test there again, but they had a couple a year. I heard their May test will be cancelled. I have no idea what other clubs will do. Locally it's at least a half dozen tests that are gone. That was pretty much all we had "in" MI. I know my former GRC club is up a creek this year. They might get something in OH. Who knows. I'm not with them any more. 

This is a huge hit to MI hunt tests. 650 acres that could hold double masters as well as 2 days JH and SH. It's really sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Maxs Mom said:


> Our HRC club will host a test in June, and we have agreed to allow another local club to use our grounds for their test. So there will be at least a couple local HRC. HRC with the exception of the club we are allowing to use our grounds (our club has sole source permission) are not affected by losing this facility. AKC tests are greatly effected. The clubs are scrambling to find adequate land. Our HRC club grounds would be too small for AKC.
> 
> One club used to have one test a year at another location. I understand it's private property. They may be able to have one test there again, but they had a couple a year. I heard their May test will be cancelled. I have no idea what other clubs will do. Locally it's at least a half dozen tests that are gone. That was pretty much all we had "in" MI. I know my former GRC club is up a creek this year. They might get something in OH. Who knows. I'm not with them any more.
> 
> ...


Indeed, this is becoming a problem in many areas of the country. That's one reason that more trials/tests are being held on grounds which are owned and developed by retriever trainers. Personally, I wish the trend wasn't happening for several reasons, one being that these grounds are often overly groomed (i.e., not natural) and the ponds are too technical (just a few acres, with clearly defined points, maybe a strategically placed island or two, etc.) ... all of which makes them great to train on, but for a test or a trial, they are just too artificial for me. Plus, regardless of what many folks believe, the dogs that are trained on the properties often (not always) have an advantage [and, of course, I acknowledge that there are dogs frequently trained on the public grounds used for tests and trials, but there's a difference]. Don't get me wrong, I truly appreciate the private land owners that allow tests and trials to be held on their property, but I wish we didn't have to resort to that. Heck, I wish that I was one of the landowners!!!
But, we have to do the best with what we have!
FTGoldens


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Maxs Mom said:


> Looks like you will have some options. Our best tests are on private property, a place in Sedailia, MO....
> 
> Is travel out of the question for you....maybe a vacation/hunt test trip..?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Just wanted to say that my daughter did great and passed both days!! So proud of them both!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Just wanted to say that my daughter did great and passed both days!! So proud of them both!


Excellent! 
Congratulations to all of you!
FTGoldens


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not sure we are ready for road trips. I only test one day at this time. I'm afraid two in a row and my dog might take over. We will see as summer progresses. 

My Goldens breeder is in MO, St Louis area. I was insanely jealous when I saw the Busch conservation area she can train on and it's 15 min from her house. Must be nice. 

I will keep training. Or will start again if we ever melt. We will see what shakes out. Losing Omega is just crazy. 

Ann


goldlover68 said:


> Maxs Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you will have some options. Our best tests are on private property, a place in Sedailia, MO....
> ...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ann, Gabby is awesome and you'll go to Master with her. You need to test two days in a row in that case. Go ahead and try it with Senior. The worst that will happen is you fail and have more training to do. Which will happen anyways (I don't know anyone with a perfect HT record!  )


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I got one JH leg and a WC on Flip last spring. Haven't entered anything since then, but hoping to this spring. One of the reasons I've been avoiding entering is Flip had never had a flyer and I can't find anywhere for him to practice one. I really don't want a test to be the first place he sees one. But everyone keeps insisting that flyers in junior are so rare down here I'm almost guaranteed not to have one (I've had people say flyers aren't allowed in junior, that's how rare they are).

I'm thinking about entering Houston's GR club's junior/senior test that they are having next month, and then I'll probably stick around and do WC the next day even though he has the title. I figure I may as well if I'm making the trip.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Just wanted to say that my daughter did great and passed both days!! So proud of them both!


Double congratulations!


----------

